# buffedCast 477 Fragen Thread ?



## Agor Togas (16. November 2015)

Schon wieder kein Fragen-Thread ?

 

Was ist diesmal die Ausrede


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2015)

Huch 

Suse konnte sich nicht mehr gegen die anrollende Erkältung wehren, sie sollte aber bald wieder fit sein. Was heißen soll, wenn sie nicht da ist, geht der Thread gern mal unter. Sonst macht sie ihn ja. 
Aber habe das eben schnell nachgeholt.

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

